# To All S13 Convertible Owners...



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

I was wondering if the owners of the 240SX convertible (any) could clue me in as to their fuel consumption. Mine currently averages around 17-20 MPG, but I know that it won't ever match a stock fastback or coupe due to the extra crap the convertibles have. I appreciate it. Essentially, I just want to know if my car is getting optimal mileage. Thanks.


----------

